# General > Recipes >  Good Old Mince n Tatties

## the charlatans

How do you make yours?

----------


## Ojibwa

I love mince and tatties! Just had it the other night.  I brown the mince, add a whole onion and some bisto gravy salt.  The best is when you mash in the tatties, I spend ages doing this until it is just right. Yum Yum!

----------


## jinglejangle

i brown the mince then add water, chopped neep, carrots, onion [parsnip and mushrooms if i have], simmer for couple of hours and then mix in bisto gravy - no cornflour.  lovely - had for t tonight!

----------


## Buttercup

Brown a chopped onion and put in slow cooker, brown mince and add to onion. Bring 1/4 - 1/2 pt cheapest red wine to boil and simmer for a few minutes to boil off alcohol then add to mince & onions with 1 beef stock cube and enough boiling water to just cover meat. Switch on slow cooker at auto and leave for 6 hours or so. Drain meat (retaining gravy) into a pan and add flour stirring well, cook for a minute then add gravy (gravy browning can be added here if wished) to required thickness. Taste for seasoning then serve.

----------


## Lynseymac

Brown off mince with chopped onion, drain off any fat, crumble a beef stock cube over the mince and then add gravy and carrots and allow to simmer.  Before serving up heat a white pudding up in microwave for 1 minute and mix  into the mince, allow to simmer for 5 more minutes and hey presto!! Yummy!

----------


## Buttercup

> Brown off mince with chopped onion, drain off any fat, crumble a beef stock cube over the mince and then add gravy and carrots and allow to simmer. Before serving up heat a white pudding up in microwave for 1 minute and mix into the mince, allow to simmer for 5 more minutes and hey presto!! Yummy!


Your recipe reminded me of how we used to make it for a change sometimes. 
A white pudding was placed in with the mince and onions after they'd been browned and water/stock added. Place in a moderate oven and cook for 3/4 hour. When cooked discard the skin from the pudding and mix contents well before serving. This does away with the need to thicken the mince with flour/cornflour.

----------


## peedie wifie

Brown the mince then pour off any fat. Add water, onions and carrots (neeps too if you like them) add a stock cube to give the flavour a boost. Cook for 1hr add some bisto powder to thicken the gravy then serve with tatties and mealie pudding.............mmmmm! ::

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*when i was in australia stayin i made mince and tatties.. the ppl i stayed wea laughed at the name first .. they looked at it an was very timmid in touchin .. the eldest son tasted it first and immediately said wow so good.. i had ta make it over an over lol .. the ppl could not beleive they had not tasted somethin like this before so simple to make and yet so yummy *

----------


## North Rhins

My Granny used to get her mince from a butcher, I think it was on Rose Street or Duncan Street. If you browned her mince and drained off the fat, there wouldnt have been anything left!
Try this for a change, one level teaspoon of curry powder. Trust me, dont knock it till youve tried it.

----------


## Tighsonas4

if theres any mince left over poach an egg in it and have it at teatime let nothing be lodt

----------


## Dadie

soften the inings and lift em then brown the mince in the same pan add gravy salt and water ..add carrots then boil the tatties and add cornflour if needed to thicken the mince!

----------

